# Best ROM for RAZR?¿?



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I got my razr two days ago and I rooted and installed the eclipse ROM with the urban theme. It looks goods but one thing I have noticed coming from the Droid X,, there aren't many roms for the razr and I feel they like customization. If anyone could recommend some great battery life roms, with minimal blur and a ton of customization that would be great thank you.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you stay on gb kernel black widow rom. If you want to upgrade to ics kernel koa rom. Both can be found here

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/forum/32-droid-razr-roms/


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> If you stay on gb kernel black widow rom. If you want to upgrade to ics kernel koa rom. Both can be found here
> 
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/forum/32-droid-razr-roms/


 black widow works in .181

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes black widow will work with .181
Make sure you use the one that doesn't say ics leak


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm liking the ICS leak other than the battery life...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Koa is giving me 20 hours battery on og razr
Make sure you install .79 or else you can't fastboot back


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> Koa is giving me 20 hours battery on og razr
> Make sure you install .79 or else you can't fastboot back


I installed Koa last night. We'll see how it goes


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Give it a day to set in. And you'll have great battery life also


----------

